# Fluid G perm (Kinda another sexy Gd - fingertrick)



## rishidoshi (Nov 13, 2013)

So this is how i do the G(d) perm. Feels fluid. Thot of making a video.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice a bit hard for me (small hands XD)


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice.. I think I will try it.


----------



## Lagom (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice. Gonna try it


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice, but I still prefer R2' F' R U R U' [. R'] F' R U2' R' U2 R' F2 R2.


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2013)

I love when people play with new fingertricks :3 been doing something roughly similar for a while, the way I do it is:

(hold UR with third finger, thumb on DR) R U (push with LH index) R' F2 (doubleflick) u' y' R U' R' U R' D f2 (doubleflick).


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 25, 2013)

Escher said:


> I love when people play with new fingertricks :3 been doing something roughly similar for a while, the way I do it is:
> 
> (hold UR with third finger, thumb on DR) R U (push with LH index) R' F2 (doubleflick) u' y' R U' R' U R' D f2 (doubleflick).



Not on topic, but I remember you writing up a Lotta stuffs for some random " how do fast cubers look ahead" thread. Tried searching for it but couldn't find it anywhere. You had 3 long comments there which were very very useful. Is it possible to message me the links? (Yeah, I didn't know if it was Ok to message you). :/


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Not on topic, but I remember you writing up a Lotta stuffs for some random " how do fast cubers look ahead" thread. Tried searching for it but couldn't find it anywhere. You had 3 long comments there which were very very useful. Is it possible to message me the links? (Yeah, I didn't know if it was Ok to message you). :/



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...bers-lookahead&p=896810&viewfull=1#post896810

And it's absolutely fine to message me, but I only visit once or twice a week.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 25, 2013)

Escher said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...bers-lookahead&p=896810&viewfull=1#post896810
> 
> And it's absolutely fine to message me, but I only visit once or twice a week.



Thank you so much Rowan!!


----------



## Atharv Goel (Jan 18, 2014)

This is my regular algorithm.


----------

